# Can we deactivate the Dimming of DRLs on G30? (Yellow colored LED / Discoloration Problem on adaptive LED headlights)



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

Greetings,

I own a 2017 G30 with adaptive LED headlights. Right side inner daytime running light lights in a yellowish color as seen in the photo. It lights in the correct color (white) when headlights are on. But when only in DRL mode these lights dims a bit and this faulty one turns into yellow.

Service/Dealer said that whole headlight unit should be changed and it can not be repaired. It's cost is more than a monthly salary (even with a 70% discount because of goodwill since all maintenance are made on dealer on time and it's not a user related problem) so I don't want to replace the whole unit for a park light with a single LED.

Since DRL LED lights in white color without any problems at full brightness (as in low beams), I would like to increase the brightness of DRL LEDs (or deactivate the dimming functionality in DRL mode). In F series it can be coded but I couldn't find a brightness coding for G30. I'll really appreciate your help on the issue.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

I've seen an option in Bimmercode App to adjust angel eye brightness to 100% for G30 on their web page (for cars with FLM). But when I connect to the car I can not find this option (2017 G30 with adaptive LED Headlights). How can we code it with Esys?


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm sharing the FLM module CAFD file. There are parameters related with DRL and one of them should change the brightness. Any ideas please??

DRL_Idx: 16_Value [13 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00] *probably this one *
FAN_HT_DRL: 01_Value [03]
HYS_DRL: 01_Value [19]
LWR_Offsets_B_DRL: 01_Value [00]
PFAN_DRL_1: 01_Value [00]
PFAN_DRL_2: 01_Value [00]
PFAN_DRL_3: 01_Value [00]
TEMP_DRL_1: 01_Value [BE]
TEMP_DRL_2: 01_Value [BE]
TEMP_DRL_3: 01_Value [BE]
T_HYS_DRL: 01_Value [06]


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

*Bimmercode *put this function for *iPhone* users but it is not yet added to *Android *version of the app... So it is doable.

Can someone please code it and share me their FLM ECU CAFD file (or tell me how it changed the parameters) please? So, I can code it manually with EsysX 🙏


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

BimmerCode still didn't release an update for Andriod devices and they are not helping by telling me the code line to change for this feature 

Anyone knows what to change to set angel eye brightness to 100% at all times??


----------

